# Just bought HGV need guidance



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi all,

I’ve read through several posts and articles on tugsbbs (great community and website btw, you all are awesome!!) so here is my situation:

bought hgv direct from developer. 5000 pts yearly at Sea world gold 1BR. Paid $29k in full. No mortgage. Got 20,000 bonus points and don’t have to pay this years maintenance (they tried to have me pay that but I refused). MF is 1338 billed in November this year.

Did I get a good deal from the developer? 25000 points for 29k? should I rescind? I’m aware I can buy resale and one thing I’ve read that is that resale points can’t be applied to elite. Does anyone have elite, elite plus or elite premier and are happy with the perks offered?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 1, 2021)

When did you purchase?  You only get a few days to rescind. If you are within the timeframe, Rescind!  

You paid about $24,000 too much. A platinum 7,000 point deed is recommended for most people. The advantage of that is you would be paying the same maintenance fee with the 7,000 points as you would with the gold 5,000 points yet you get 2,000 more points. You could purchase 7,000 points on the resale market for less than $7,000, a savings of $22,000 plus you get 2,000 more points, this year and every year going forward. 

You are correct that resale doesn’t qualify for elite. However, are you going to buy 14,000 points from HGVC direct to qualify for elite?  That would cost you at least $75,000.  Even the elite will tell you the perks aren’t worth the money. Other than that, resale is treated the same as direct purchasers. 

Congrats for doing research while you can. Many, including some here on TUG, purchase direct from the developer before finding out about resale.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 1, 2021)

@Superdesi Rescind now if you can. You are way overpaying. Here is a screenshot of the listings at a well know Timeshare Marketplace site. These are all Sea World Deeds. You can pick up a 2 bedroom platinum for less than a 6th of what you are paying. The bonus points are only good for a couple of years and really aren't worth that much.





The deals can be better at the TUG marketplace than this one.

FYI- The $1000 platinum 2 bedroom is a pending sale right now.

Mods, if this breaks forum rules, I'm sorry. I tried to remove any indication of where this is from.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

RX8 said:


> When did you purchase?  You only get a few days to rescind. If you are within the timeframe, Rescind!
> 
> You paid about $24,000 too much. A platinum 7,000 point deed is recommended for most people. The advantage of that is you would be paying the same maintenance fee with the 7,000 points as you would with the gold 5,000 points yet you get 2,000 more points. You could purchase 7,000 points on the resale market for less than $7,000, a savings of $22,000 plus you get 2,000 more points, this year and every year going forward.
> 
> ...


So the 20000 bonus points I got don’t really count for anything? I would think It will allow me to bank my 5000 points for the first few years…

also I purchased yesterday. Will plan to send the rescission letter tomorrow but I do have 10 days (thank God for Florida real estate laws).


----------



## dayooper (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> So the 20000 bonus points I got don’t really count for anything? I would think It will allow me to bank my 5000 points for the first few years…



You can only bank your points for 1 year. After that, they expire. You can, for a fee, bank those points into RCI for another 2 years, but you wouldn't be getting HGVC resorts (or paying hundreds extra to use RCI points for HGVC resorts). I believe the bonus points are only good for 2 years.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

A


dayooper said:


> You can only bank your points for 1 year. After that, they expire. You can, for a fee, bank those points into RCI for another 2 years, but you wouldn't be getting HGVC resorts (or paying hundreds extra to use RCI points for HGVC resorts). I believe the bonus points are only good for 2 years.


Ah ok. They told me that banked points expire in four years but maybe I misunderstood. They did say I have two years to use the bonus points. Do you think it’s worth banking the bonus points into RCI. Is that even allowed for bonus points? Just flew back yesterday didn’t get a chance to fully read all the paperwork they gave me.
Thanks.


----------



## natarajanv (Jun 1, 2021)

*Bonus Points*
From time to time, Members may have the opportunity to receive and redeem Bonus Points. Such Points may be used:


to make reservations during the Home Resort Priority and Club reservation windows at Affiliated resorts
for ClubPartner Perks (such as cruises and other travel partner options)
for RCI Exchange reservations or other third-party exchange programs affiliated with the Club from time to time
as a credit toward maintenance fees owed.
for conversion to Hilton Honors points at a ratio of 1 Bonus Point to 25 Hilton Honors points
for various other options such as shopping certificates offered from time to time
Bonus Points used toward maintenance fee payments are limited to the amount due only. Credits toward future maintenance fee payments are not permitted. Member remains responsible for payment of any portion of the maintenance fee not paid by the Bonus Points.

Bonus Points cannot be transferred or assigned and cannot be borrowed or saved into next year’s account. Bonus Points cannot be used to reserve accommodations during Home Week or Home Week Priority Reservation windows. Bonus Points cannot be combined with ClubPoints for any reservations other than ClubPartner Perk reservations. Cancellation protection is not available for any reservations using Bonus Points and such reservations are non-changeable. Bonus Point reservations canceled after the expiration date of the Bonus Points result in 100% forfeiture of applied Bonus Points.

Bonus Points have no redemption cash value, but when using Bonus Points toward maintenance fees, 2,500 Bonus Points are equivalent to approximately $250 and are only calculated in U.S. Dollars. When using Bonus Points for exchanges, each Bonus Point is equivalent to approximately one ClubPoint.

Redemption or conversion of Bonus Points may require a fee. Bonus Points may not be used to pay reservation or transaction fees.

Any unused Bonus Points expire two (2) years from the date of issuance (or earlier for select promotions) and cannot be reinstated once expired. If a Member sells or transfers their timeshare interest and their Club membership terminates, unused Bonus Points shall automatically expire.

Bonus Point usage may be subject to additional terms and conditions. Available Bonus Point redemptions, rewards and terms and conditions may change from time to time.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

natarajanv said:


> *Bonus Points*
> From time to time, Members may have the opportunity to receive and redeem Bonus Points. Such Points may be used:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that was really informative. Didn’t realize i could use bonus points for paying MFs.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

dayooper said:


> @Superdesi Rescind now if you can. You are way overpaying. Here is a screenshot of the listings at a well know Timeshare Marketplace site. These are all Sea World Deeds. You can pick up a 2 bedroom platinum for less than a 6th of what you are paying. The bonus points are only good for a couple of years and really aren't worth that much.
> 
> View attachment 36201
> 
> ...


From your experience, Are there ever any elite packages for resale?


----------



## RX8 (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> So the 20000 bonus points I got don’t really count for anything? I would think It will allow me to bank my 5000 points for the first few years…
> 
> also I purchased yesterday. Will plan to send the rescission letter tomorrow but I do have 10 days (thank God for Florida real estate laws).



The 20,000 points absolutely are worth something but they aren’t worth $26,000 which is how much more you are paying over resale. Even though there is value with the 20K points as @dayooper points out there is a short window to use them.  If you purchase 7,000 points resale for $7,000 (or even less) that gets you 2,000 “free” points to use each and every year and your savings over retail will pay for your maintenance fees for the next 15 years.


----------



## natarajanv (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> From your experience, Are there ever any elite packages for resale?



In order to get Elite status, you need to buy it from the developer. The other option to get it cheaper is to buy (resale) one of the SW Florida associates like Eagles Nest , The charter Club for cheap through HGVC rep on site, or one of the Scotland properties through HGVC rep on site.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> From your experience, Are there ever any elite packages for resale?



The only way you can get elite through resale is by purchasing resale through the sales office at certain affiliate resorts. Craigendarroch Lodges in Scotland (maybe the other resorts in Scotland as well, I'm not sure) and a couple of the SW Florida affiliates. That's it. If you purchase through a resale marketplace like Tug or on eBay, you can't achieve elite.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 1, 2021)

It is highly recommended to take your time. There are many different timeshares out there. With more research and understanding of how timeshares work your idea of the best timeshare for you may not even end up being HGVC. While many love HGVC their resorts are typically in specific areas (Las Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii). I was on TUG for 18 months before I purchased my first timeshare. By that time I knew exactly what I wanted.

It is easy to rent timeshares, often for less than the maintenance fee. Check out all the last minute rentals on TUG. You could sample many different timeshare systems through renting for awhile to get a taste of how they compare.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> From your experience, Are there ever any elite packages for resale?



What benefit of being Elite level appeals to you?


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

RX8 said:


> It is highly recommended to take your time. There are many different timeshares out there. With more research and understanding of how timeshares work your idea of the best timeshare for you may not even end up being HGVC. While many love HGVC their resorts are typically in specific areas (Las Vegas, Orlando and Hawaii). I was on TUG for 18 months before I purchased my first timeshare. By that time I knew exactly what I wanted.
> 
> It is easy to rent timeshares, often for less than the maintenance fee. Check out all the last minute rentals on TUG. You could sample many different timeshare systems through renting for awhile to get a taste of how they compare.


Which one did you end up going with?

i personally like Hilton as a brand. Been staying at their hotels and resorts for years. I was roped into a bluegreen TS years ago but canceled it while I was still at the resort. However, with Hilton, I feel There’s definitely value there. I think I will ultimately go the resale route. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> What benefit of being Elite level appeals to you?


Free room upgrades, free Lyft rides up to $250 to and from airports, HH Diamond status. I’m sure there are more but those are the ones that stood out.


----------



## natarajanv (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## RX8 (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> Which one did you end up going with?
> 
> i personally like Hilton as a brand. Been staying at their hotels and resorts for years. I was roped into a bluegreen TS years ago but canceled it while I was still at the resort. However, with Hilton, I feel There’s definitely value there. I think I will ultimately go the resale route. Thank you for the advice.



I did the 7,000 HGVC VIP sampler package back when you could book many different resorts for a three day minimum (now you get just one full week).  Between the 7,000 points, the free stay back to do the presentation and using mostly weekdays I was able to get something like 17 days out of the package.  And I didn't have to pay the booking fees either.  That gave me a good idea of HGVC and how to use the system.  I purchased a fixed summer week Grand Pacific Palisades (an HGVC affiliate) through the GPP resale department back when they could add HGVC points option to your purchase.  As a result, I have an option to use 8,400 HGVC points in lieu of my fixed week.


----------



## ccwu (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> Free room upgrades, free Lyft rides up to $250 to and from airports, HH Diamond status. I’m sure there are more but those are the ones that stood out.



The benefit you quote are elite premier. You need 34,000 points to reach it. We are elite premier. If you know which room you like, as elite premier, you can request unlimited certain room number. We paid around $200,000 for elite premier over time. We like it and has no regret. We were treated as Royal for years when there was few elite premier. We subsequently bought more resale and retail points. All resale points treated the same as members level. We got 90% free upgrades. We like the old limo service better. $250 Lyft is not going to last long since we have more than a dozen reservations. I just added my adult son to our deed, he could use the limo services in the old fashion, but the Lyft $250 is only on one account. So he is out. We use the free limo only in Waikiki and NYC. We rent car most of the other locations. 

But come to the issue of your situation, 5,000 points does not worth it. Buy resale is better. You don’t have more benefit than all other resale owners. Rescind it. The bonus points of 20,000 is not worth it either. 

If you buy resale resort that were developed by HGV, there are chances that HGV will offer you upgrade by trade in your resale with the resales original sale price. We did it a few times. Recently, We trade in 10,000 points of NYC Hilton club (we bought 2 Hilton Club from eBay) one is 10,000 points and the other was 7,000. With $11,000 $5,000 that the original price was $98,000. And $88,000. HGV offer is to upgrade to 14,400 grand Waikikian by giving us $98,000 credit plus 10,000 bonus points. Too bad we don’t really need the extra points for our elite. If people traded with this, they would qualify for basic elite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> Free room upgrades, free Lyft rides up to $250 to and from airports, HH Diamond status. I’m sure there are more but those are the ones that stood out.



As you can see Elite has different tiers.  You don't get that stuff with standard elite (14,000 points).  If you want Diamond status or the "free" airport transfers you would have to purchase 34,000 HGVC points direct from Hilton.  I would think that would cost you at least $150,000, probably more.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> Free room upgrades, free Lyft rides up to $250 to and from airports, HH Diamond status. I’m sure there are more but those are the ones that stood out.



To achieve HH Diamond Status (which will not help you with any TimeShare stays) you need to buy 34,000 points from the developer, which as you can see isn't inexpensive.  You can get the same status through an AMEX card with a $450 annual fee, which comes with a $250 resort credit and $250 airline credit every year plus a Free Night Cert.   Diamond HH status also gives you a higher earning ratio on Hilton hotel stays, which the Amex card adds to.

The room upgrades are "Subject to Availability" and they could even discontinue that at any time according to the programs rules.

As far as the LYFT rides, that's a decent benefit, but against the premium you are paying upfront you'd be better off booking your own rides.

HGVC is a great system.  Take some time and scour this website and figure out how it can work best for you.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

Thank you


ccwu said:


> The benefit you quote are elite premier. You need 34,000 points to reach it. We are elite premier. If you know which room you like, as elite premier, you can request unlimited certain room number. We paid around $200,000 for elite premier over time. We like it and has no regret. We were treated as Royal for years when there was few elite premier. We subsequently bought more resale and retail points. All resale points treated the same as members level. We got 90% free upgrades. We like the old limo service better. $250 Lyft is not going to last long since we have more than a dozen reservations. I just added my adult son to our deed, he could use the limo services in the old fashion, but the Lyft $250 is only on one account. So he is out.
> 
> But come to the issue of your situation, 5,000 points does not worth it. Buy resale is better. You don’t have more benefit than all other resale owners. Rescind it. The bonus points of 20,000 is not worth it either.
> 
> ...


 thank you for your insight. It’s been really helpful. I think I’ll go with resale then.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

RX8 said:


> I did the 7,000 HGVC VIP sampler package back when you could book many different resorts for a three day minimum (now you get just one full week).  Between the 7,000 points, the free stay back to do the presentation and using mostly weekdays I was able to get something like 17 days out of the package.  And I didn't have to pay the booking fees either.  That gave me a good idea of HGVC and how to use the system.  I purchased a fixed summer week Grand Pacific Palisades (an HGVC affiliate) through the GPP resale department back when they could add HGVC points option to your purchase.  As a result, I have an option to use 8,400 HGVC points in lieu of my fixed week.


Interesting. So I guess resale is the better choice for me.


----------



## Janann (Jun 1, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> i personally like Hilton as a brand. Been staying at their hotels and resorts for years. I was roped into a bluegreen TS years ago but canceled it while I was still at the resort. However, with Hilton, I feel There’s definitely value there.


Just to clarify, Hilton timeshares are a separate company which trade on the stock market as HGV.  The hotels are HLT.  However, the companies are still closely affiliated.


----------



## GT75 (Jun 1, 2021)

ccwu said:


> as elite premier, you can request unlimited certain room number.


That is no longer an Elite Premier perk.   And honestly, that is the problem, all these Premier perks can be changed with the stroke of a pen (or now it would be edit via the computer of the document).


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 1, 2021)

Janann said:


> Just to clarify, Hilton timeshares are a separate company which trade on the stock market as HGV.  The hotels are HLT.  However, the companies are still closely affiliated.


Thanks for clarifying


----------



## ccwu (Jun 1, 2021)

Hilton and HGV used to be one company. In 2017 HGV spin off from Hilton for accounting purposes









						Hilton Completes Spin-Off Of Park Hotels And  Hilton Grand V | Hilton Grand Vacations
					

Hilton Worldwide announced Wednesday that it has completed its spin-off of Park Hotels & Resorts (Park) and Hilton Grand Vacations (HGV).The move results in three independent and publicly-traded companies.




					www.hiltongrandvacations.com
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (Jun 1, 2021)

@Superdesi, it is fairly easy to get HGVC elite statue at resale prices (@dayooper has already given you hints).    But honestly, I wouldn't focus on that right now.    First I would ensure that you rescind your purchase and then research.     Honestly, I believe HGVC is a wonderful TS to purchase but as others have stated, I would suggest 7K (platinum season) as the starting number of minimum points.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 2, 2021)

GT75 said:


> @Superdesi, it is fairly easy to get HGVC elite statue at resale prices (@dayooper has already given you hints).    But honestly, I wouldn't focus on that right now.    First I would ensure that you rescind your purchase and then research.     Honestly, I believe HGVC is a wonderful TS to purchase but as others have stated, I would suggest 7K (platinum season) as the starting number of minimum points.


Thanks for the suggestion. I think I will process with rescinding.


----------



## presley (Jun 2, 2021)

You can get Diamond Elite for Hilton hotels buy having the American Express card that costs $450/year. It also gives you one free hotel night per year and airline credit, making the card basically free.


----------



## brp (Jun 2, 2021)

presley said:


> You can get Diamond Elite for Hilton hotels buy having the American Express card that costs $450/year. It also gives you one free hotel night per year and airline credit, making the card basically free.



Naw, the card is not basically free. It's a money-maker.

Card = $450
Resort fee (can be used on most HGVC MF payments) = $250
Airline credit = $250

That's +$50 right there. Without trying too hard, free night gets $300. So, +$350.

We each have one (Double Diamond?) for this reason.

Cheers.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 2, 2021)

brp said:


> Naw, the card is not basically free. It's a money-maker.
> 
> Card = $450
> Resort fee (can be used on most HGVC MF payments) = $250
> ...


That’s a great deal! I’m going to have to look into that. Is that just the Hilton amex card or a different one? I was offered to sign up for it during the presentation but I declined.


----------



## brp (Jun 2, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> That’s a great deal! I’m going to have to look into that. Is that just the Hilton amex card or a different one? I was offered to sign up for it during the presentation but I declined.



Hilton Amex Aspire.

Cheers.


----------



## natarajanv (Jun 2, 2021)

I called them last week when my $450 AF was due and complained that I was not able to use any of the travel benefits, so they gave me a $50 stmt credit.  They did the same for my wife aspire few months ago.


----------



## frank808 (Jun 2, 2021)

brp said:


> Naw, the card is not basically free. It's a money-maker.
> 
> Card = $450
> Resort fee (can be used on most HGVC MF payments) = $250
> ...


Why stop at one each? 

Wife and I each have 2 Aspires. Make $200 plus 4 free nights anywhere standard rooms are available annually. We use the 4 free nights at Grand Wailea where room rates are $600+ a night plus tax. 

Remember you get $20 a month per card this year for dining, so another $480 free. This year is great, making $680 and 4 free nights. To bad I could only add the $20 dining per month to only one Aspire in each account. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (Jun 2, 2021)

natarajanv said:


> I called them last week when my $450 AF was due and complained that I was not able to use any of the travel benefits, so they gave me a $50 stmt credit. They did the same for my wife aspire few months ago.


We're you able to get the $50 statement credit even though you used the $250 resort and $250 airline credits? Thanks

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## natarajanv (Jun 2, 2021)

frank808 said:


> We're you able to get the $50 statement credit even though you used the $250 resort and $250 airline credits? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk



Yes, but I did not use the airline credits, only resort credits.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Jun 2, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Why stop at one each?
> 
> Wife and I each have 2 Aspires. Make $200 plus 4 free nights anywhere standard rooms are available annually. We use the 4 free nights at Grand Wailea where room rates are $600+ a night plus tax.
> 
> ...



Definitely using the dining credits now. 2X Aspire, 1X Bonvoy Brilliant. Plus $15/month Uber from Amex Platinum. The latter is permanent. I don't count the former as real benefits since they're temporary.

As for why we don't get more: is that it's hard enough to use the travel credits as is, and really not worth piling up multiple same-type credit cards.

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jun 2, 2021)

+ $50/ night Free breakfast credits as Diamond. Just used 2 free nights at WA Vegas. They gave us $50/day meal/drink credits. We used one for lunch/drinks at pool and other for breakfast for 2.

Am going for another card next year when anniversary nights line up.

On top of free stay they gave us 7k Hhonors points.


----------



## Arimaas (Jun 3, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> A
> 
> Ah ok. They told me that banked points expire in four years but maybe I misunderstood. They did say I have two years to use the bonus points. Do you think it’s worth banking the bonus points into RCI. Is that even allowed for bonus points? Just flew back yesterday didn’t get a chance to fully read all the paperwork they gave me.
> Thanks.



I know I'm late to this thread, you already rescinded (good for you) and I didn't read all the responses, but no way you misunderstood- they lied to you. I just had to say that, I couldn't let that go lol.


----------



## dayooper (Jun 3, 2021)

Arimaas said:


> I know I'm late to this thread, you already rescinded (good for you) and I didn't read all the responses, but no way you misunderstood- they lied to you. I just had to say that, I couldn't let that go lol.



They stretched their statement past the truth. The 4 years was the current year, the saved year and depositing the points into RCI where they are good for another 2 years. Technically they didn’t lie, but it’s as good as one because they misled the buyer into thinking the points would be good in the HGVC system for 4 years.


----------



## Gwendyc (Jun 3, 2021)

dayooper said:


> They stretched their statement past the truth. The 4 years was the current year, the saved year and depositing the points into RCI where they are good for another 2 years. Technically they didn’t lie, but it’s as good as one because they misled the buyer into thinking the points would be good in the HGVC system for 4 years.


Are bonus points always only good for 2 years? Pretty sure they told us 4 years as well. They also didn't mention the fee to use those bonus points.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 3, 2021)

Gwendyc said:


> Are bonus points always only good for 2 years? Pretty sure they told us 4 years as well. They also didn't mention the fee to use those bonus points.


Same "stretch" of the truth as above.  The Bonus points are good for 2 years, and then you could deposit them into RCI and extend their expiration by another 2 years.

Kurt


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 4, 2021)

dayooper said:


> They stretched their statement past the truth. The 4 years was the current year, the saved year and depositing the points into RCI where they are good for another 2 years. Technically they didn’t lie, but it’s as good as one because they misled the buyer into thinking the points would be good in the HGVC system for 4 years.


They definitely didn’t explain that part to me. With that in perspective, buying resale for a higher points package is a much better value than any amount of bonus points.


----------



## Gwendyc (Jun 4, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> They definitely didn’t explain that part to me. With that in perspective, buying resale for a higher points package is a much better value than any amount of bonus points.


Our thoughts exactly. We currently have a price freeze (because we did VIP package) for a gold season membership and they are offering lots of bonus points, but I can't stand the idea of paying the same maintenance fee for fewer points (and it looks like your 5000 pt deal may be gold for a 2 bedroom).


----------



## gdstuart (Jun 5, 2021)

Superdesi said:


> That’s a great deal! I’m going to have to look into that. Is that just the Hilton amex card or a different one? I was offered to sign up for it during the presentation but I declined.


You missed a great opportunity by not signing up.  Here's the deal we just got today:  I forgot to bring my Hilton Aspire card, so wife applied for the no-annual-fee Hilton Amex at our presentation.  To our surprise, Amex granted the 75K point bonus, even though she has had the card previously.  I fully expected that dreaded "No bonus for you" popup.  The HGVC rep was just as surprised, but we theorize that Amex waives the once-per-lifetime rule if you're at a HGVC sales presentation and want to use the card to pay the down pmt. 

She'll get the card with no annual fee, plus 75K HH points, plus 0% intro APR for a full 12 months. We never run a balance so that last one won't be of use, but y'all should know about it in case you do.  Of course, we are rescinding tomorrow so that makes it all the more a sweet deal.  Now that we know how the sausage is made, we can relax and buy our points wisely.


----------



## Superdesi (Jun 5, 2021)

Gwendyc said:


> Our thoughts exactly. We currently have a price freeze (because we did VIP package) for a gold season membership and they are offering lots of bonus points, but I can't stand the idea of paying the same maintenance fee for fewer points (and it looks like your 5000 pt deal may be gold for a 2 bedroom).


I’d have to double check


gdstuart said:


> You missed a great opportunity by not signing up.  Here's the deal we just got today:  I forgot to bring my Hilton Aspire card, so wife applied for the no-annual-fee Hilton Amex at our presentation.  To our surprise, Amex granted the 75K point bonus, even though she has had the card previously.  I fully expected that dreaded "No bonus for you" popup.  The HGVC rep was just as surprised, but we theorize that Amex waives the once-per-lifetime rule if you're at a HGVC sales presentation and want to use the card to pay the down pmt.
> 
> She'll get the card with no annual fee, plus 75K HH points, plus 0% intro APR for a full 12 months. We never run a balance so that last one won't be of use, but y'all should know about it in case you do.  Of course, we are rescinding tomorrow so that makes it all the more a sweet deal.  Now that we know how the sausage is made, we can relax and buy our points wisely.


No annual fee for life or no annual fee for the first year? I thought amex aspire had an annual fee


----------



## frank808 (Jun 6, 2021)

Gdstuart applied for the no annual fee card, not the Amex Aspire. The bonus on the Aspire is 150k HH points.

FYI the current offer on the no fee Hilton Amex is 80k points for $1k spend. Then spend another $4k and get 50k bonus.  Spend $5k and get 130k HH points.

Still getting 75k when you already had the card is an awesome deal. 

I am going to see if I can apply for Amex Surpass and get the bonus at a presentation. Hopefully I can get the bonus like you did as I have had the surpass before. Wonder if this will bypass the Amex 5 credit card limit?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## easterntraveler (Aug 8, 2021)

frank808 said:


> ...
> I am going to see if I can apply for Amex Surpass and get the bonus at a presentation. Hopefully I can get the bonus like you did as I have had the surpass before. Wonder if this will bypass the Amex 5 credit card limit?
> ...


I used to have ten AX cards, but after I trimmed down to three, they have not let me go above five. Hope this is a way around that.


----------



## easterntraveler (Aug 8, 2021)

ccwu said:


> The benefit you quote are elite premier. You need 34,000 points to reach it. We are elite premier. If you know which room you like, as elite premier, you can request unlimited certain room number. We paid around $200,000 for elite premier over time. We like it and has no regret. We were treated as Royal for years when there was few elite premier. We subsequently bought more resale and retail points. All resale points treated the same as members level. We got 90% free upgrades. We like the old limo service better. $250 Lyft is not going to last long since we have more than a dozen reservations. I just added my adult son to our deed, he could use the limo services in the old fashion, but the Lyft $250 is only on one account. So he is out. We use the free limo only in Waikiki and NYC. We rent car most of the other locations.
> 
> But come to the issue of your situation, 5,000 points does not worth it. Buy resale is better. You don’t have more benefit than all other resale owners. Rescind it. The bonus points of 20,000 is not worth it either.
> 
> ...


Which properties did you buy resale that you converted?
Were the maintenance fees low? How much? (I buy totally based on MF)
Would you do it the same if done over again?


----------



## rats07 (Aug 11, 2021)

Where can you buy resale hgvc? I am staying at the Parc soleil and they are doing their marketing but want to make sure i can compare prices. I just joined Tapatalk so apologize if these are covered in a different forum


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vacationtime1 (Aug 11, 2021)

rats07 said:


> Where can you buy resale hgvc? I am staying at the Parc soleil and they are doing their marketing but want to make sure i can compare prices. I just joined Tapatalk so apologize if these are covered in a different forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start by looking at www.redweek.com  There are other places to look and there are brokers with specific knowledge, but Redweek will give you an idea of resale prices vs. what the developer quotes you.


----------



## rats07 (Aug 11, 2021)

Thank you! Will take a look. Also how do folks think about Marriott as compared to hilton


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GT75 (Aug 11, 2021)

rats07 said:


> how do folks think about Marriott as compared to hilton


I don't own Marriott so keep that in mind with my thoughts.     I have heard that Marriott is very nice, similar quality to HGVC (they are slightly better from what others have stated).   Marriott has many more locations compared to HGVC so they are much better there.   HGVC MFs are much lower than Marriott.    Hopefully those more knowledgeable will add/correct/comment.


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 11, 2021)

always tons of hgvc resales on TUG.  why not buy from someone in the community helping you already!





__





						Hilton_Grand_Vacation_Club_(HGVC) points For Sale By Owner
					

Hilton_Grand_Vacation_Club_(HGVC) points For Sale.  Incredible Savings up to 99% off Vacation Timeshare Resales by Owner in



					tug2.com


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Aug 11, 2021)

@rats07 Welcome to TUG. Do not buy developer. It is never a better deal than resale. Take your time and research. This is a long term decision, and you can always go back and get your "special deal" from the developer. (you likely won't)

There are pros and cons to both Marriott and Hilton.  If you complete the "What to Buy" survey in the link below and create a thread in the "New to Timesharing Forum" with your answers, the community here at TUG could help you decide if timesharing is even right for you and which system fits best.









						"What to Buy" Questions for New Timeshare Owners
					

Here are some questions you can answer to focus your timeshare wants/needs.   Suggestion - copy the questions below, and start a new thread entitled "My Survey" or "What should I buy?," or something similar, and answer the questions in a NEW thread.  1) Is there a vacation destination you wish...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 14, 2021)

You can also look at closed/completed eBay auctions, and these brokers:
www.sellingtimesares.net or www.judikoz.com
Some sellers have a misguided idea that their TS is worth what they paid.
You can buy a resale for 25-35% of retail, and HGVC treats you the same.*
*One difference: Resales do not count toward 'elite' status (not a biggie).
.


----------

